# music exchange idea



## emptyF (May 20, 2008)

so i've had this crazy idea.  

a lot of print artists do exchanges where they draw each other's characters in their respective styles and everyone is happy because they got free art and inspiration and fan interaction and all that whatnot.  i'm sure you're all familiar.  

what if we as musicians did the same type of thing?  would someone be interested in covering one of my songs, in exchange for which i will cover one of yours?  let's talk.


----------



## Kimmerset (May 20, 2008)

Awesome idea. Uhh, maybe when I have some talent, though.


----------



## Jelly (May 20, 2008)

I don't sing.
I do banjo, though.

I've got a stoopid looking wannabe redneck friend (seriously, this isn't a light accusation from a hillbilly) who can't help but sing in a very British accent.
Gots some sheet musics?


----------



## emptyF (May 21, 2008)

jellyhurwit said:
			
		

> I don't sing.
> I do banjo, though.
> 
> I've got a stoopid looking wannabe redneck friend (seriously, this isn't a light accusation from a hillbilly) who can't help but sing in a very British accent.
> Gots some sheet musics?



that sounds too cool to pass up.  i don't really have any sheet music per se, but i did come up with this and this and this is what it sounds like all put together.  

something you want me to do for you?  cover a song you did or just a song you like?  i'm up for it either way.


----------



## Aden (May 21, 2008)

I'd be up for something like this later on in the summer, when I have some time to make music.


----------



## Raving_Dragon (May 29, 2008)

Ive done it in the past on FA and I shall do it again! ^_^


----------



## demonwerewolf110 (May 31, 2008)

well, if you like metal, ive got several songs here: http://myspace.com/miseryfields if you want to do any of them, let me know which ones, and i'll send you the written stuff.


----------



## emptyF (Jun 5, 2008)

Raving_Dragon said:


> Ive done it in the past on FA and I shall do it again! ^_^



would you like to do it with me?

wait . . . that's not quite what i meant . . .


----------



## emptyF (Jun 5, 2008)

demonwerewolf110 said:


> well, if you like metal, ive got several songs here: http://myspace.com/miseryfields if you want to do any of them, let me know which ones, and i'll send you the written stuff.



do fish like water?  music goes in to my ears as metal and comes out as folk.  i don't get it, but it is what it is.  my favorite is gates, i'd have to say.  send me some 'written stuff' and i'll make you an acoustic version.


----------

